# 37 lbs of boost??? There is no way I'm reading this correct, right? EFILive weridness.



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

That is correct, you have to subtract atmosphere PSI which is around 16. So that puts it at 21PSI, which is correct for the BNR tune.


----------



## Mothman (8 mo ago)

Thebigzeus said:


> That is correct, you have to subtract atmosphere PSI which is around 16. So that puts it at 21PSI, which is correct for the BNR tune.


Okay cool I am stupid. Thanks lol


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Mothman said:


> Okay cool I am stupid. Thanks lol


No one is stupid. Just remember, the Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor measures Absolute Pressure. Where 0 equals -14.7 PSI Guage Pressure.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Mothman said:


> Okay cool I am stupid. Thanks lol


nah you’re good. I did the same thing after I got my bnr tune


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

JLL said:


> No one is stupid. Just remember, the Manifold Absolute Pressure sensor measures Absolute Pressure. Where 0 equals -14.7 PSI Guage Pressure.


Ah so I was close so maybe more like 22-23 psi for tune then.


----------

